# Origin-Account gehackt!



## Kister (30. November 2012)

Hallo liebe User,
Mein Origin Account wurde leider gehackt, ich habe mich daher gleich an den Support gewandt, dies ist jedoch 2 Wochen her und ich habe bis heute keine Antwort bekommen, wenn ich den Telefonkundenservice anrufe geht niemand rann kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben was ich noch tuhen könnte.
lg, Kister


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. November 2012)

Hallo!

Warste denn schon auf der EA Seite und hast dein PW geändert? Das ist das Erste, was man tun sollte, falls das möglich ist.


----------



## Kister (30. November 2012)

nein da der hacker meine email benfalls geändert hat ist das mir nicht möglcih


----------



## chbdiablo (30. November 2012)

EA Support kontaktieren. Wir können dir da nicht helfen

Für Deutschland: *0221 – 37050193*
 Für Österreich: *0720** - **883349*
 Für Schweiz: *0225 - 181005*
 Die Leitungen sind täglich von 10:00 bis 23:00 Uhr offen.

oder: Live-Chat (nur auf englisch soweit ich weiß)

https://help.ea.com/contact-us


----------



## Kister (30. November 2012)

ja ok trotzdem danke


----------



## golani79 (1. Dezember 2012)

Schau mal hier rein: EA/Origin account hacked: Is this a new thing? - NeoGAF

Vielleicht hilft dir da ja irgendwas weiter.


----------



## firewalker2k (1. Dezember 2012)

Wie hattest du dich denn an den Support gewandt? Habe nichts gefunden, worüber man sich per eMail hätte melden können..

Hatte das gleiche Problem auch vor kurzem. Musste zwar ne halbe Ewigkeit in der Warteschlange warten (schon blöd, mit nem Telefon ohne Freisprech-Funktion ), aber dann ging alles recht flott: Nach Nennung des Keys eines bei Origin registrierten Games hat der - seeeeehr jung klingende  - Herr alles zurückgesetz.


----------



## Kister (1. Dezember 2012)

ich habe mich an ´die email kontakt@ea.com gewant
wie lang hast du ca in der warteschlange gebracuht und um wleche uhrzeit hast du so ca angerufen wenn ich fragen dürft?


----------



## golani79 (2. Dezember 2012)

Kister schrieb:


> ich habe mich an ´die email kontakt@ea.com gewant


 
Will ja nichts sagen aber bist du Geschäftskunde?
Im Impressum von EA Deutschland steht nämlich, dass das die Email für Geschäftskunden ist.


----------



## Kister (2. Dezember 2012)

oh das hab ich übersehen


----------

